# Honest Kitchen Food?



## FancyNancy (Oct 7, 2009)

I just got a new recipe from Sabine and it includes some dry dehydrated raw food from The Honest Kitchen - their Embark formula. Have any of you used this food and what is your experience with it? For those that haven't used it, take a look at their website. It is VERY impressive.


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

good for you Nancy. Hopefully it's good for him.


----------



## Pipersmom (Jul 27, 2009)

I got some samples of this at a dog event. I was skeptical when I was mixing it because it doesn't look tasty but Piper LOVED it. She kept licking the bowl and if she didn't do so well on her current food, this is what I would switch to.


----------



## FancyNancy (Oct 7, 2009)

Thank you Dave! And Julie, I had the same experience! It looked and smelled kinda like something you might pull out of a swamp, but Henry went CRAZY for it! Now he starts chasing his tail and barking when I get ready to give him a meal. That behavior used to be reserved only for special treats. Anyway, we're on it as per Sabine. I do whatever Sabine instructs. I'm her slave. And Henry's of course.


----------



## rdanielle (Sep 2, 2008)

Haven't fed tried the Embark formula but my pack loves the Thrive formula. Their stuff is pretty versatile I use it primarily as a topper I mix it with tripe, coconut oil and chia seeds. Sometimes I mix in Wellness canned food. It was a life saver when my one girl was lactating but wouldn't drink water as I turned it into a soup.


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

Nancy, 
I had a consult with Sabine awhile back. She didn't mention honest kitchen. I tried it years ago and my guys didn't like it. I am curious if they might enjoy it in a recipe though. Would you mind sharing the recipe with me? If not, please PM it to me. Thanks!


----------



## zdgedp (May 28, 2013)

Hopefully it's good for him.


----------



## rdanielle (Sep 2, 2008)

To make the Honest Kitchen less messy to feed I have found that using a silicone muffin pan helps prevent swamp beard lol.


----------



## blackrose (Oct 12, 2013)

I was skeptical when I was mixing it because it doesn't look tasty but Piper LOVED it. She kept licking the bowl and if she didn't do so well on her current food, this is what I would switch to.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

I have been using Honest Kitchen and Balance-It with local, organic ground chicken breast. Kodi LOVES it, and I feel good about the ingredients.


----------



## FancyNancy (Oct 7, 2009)

Glad others have discovered it! I use the Embark formula, and, as per Sabines Instructions, mix it with ground beef, rice, and cooked split peas plus a few supplements. Henry is a perfect weight and very healthy so I guess it's good!


----------

